# Recommend a decent helmet



## evilbeat (Apr 23, 2015)

I am currently using a cheap Nishiki helmet, and while it works it is not very comfortable. I have been looking at the Bell Super All Mountain and the Poc Trabec. What do you wear and what would you recommend?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Really liking the new Specialized Ambush. Been riding the Troy Lee A1 for the past two years. The A1 is nice, but doesn't ventilate as well as the Ambush, and the visor system is easier to deal with on the fly.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Bell Super. Had one of the first and bought one of the first Super2R's when it hit the market last November. Love them both! I highly recommend...as long as it fits your head properly.


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

I love my Specialized Ambush helmet. Super lightweight, excellent ventilation, easily adjustable visor, and extended back protection. Definitely an all around great helmet and it looks killer too.


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

My previous helmet was a Giro Xen. Liked it, but it was time to upgrade. I got a TLD A1 Drone. It fit very nice. But ended up returning, due to the lack of ventilation.As of late, I've been using the IXS Trail RS. Very comfortable, light with tons of ventilation, highly recommended !!!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

whatever fits you best. it seems you are interested in the new extended coverage style of trail helmets. nearly every brand makes one, go to some stores and try some on.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

best thing about specialized helmets is the "tri-fix web splitter"

The Vice is a decent helmet also

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## nightvisionmiami (Dec 29, 2014)

Your head is very important but a lot of people go with the cheap helmets. I would advice on a good quality helmet and on that had an extended coverage on the back to give you that extra protection.

I been wearing SixSixOne Recon Reaper and I am very happy with my purchase. True comfortable fit with the xs/s size and very adjustable. The large holes gives your head good ventilation.


----------



## Ryltar (Aug 31, 2014)

IXS Trail and Urge Supertrail/All-m.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Helmets are just too personal. Everyone likes them to fit differently and everyone's head is shaped differently.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Helmets are almost one of those things that is so subjective that recommending one is a bad idea. 
That said, I personally think that my Bell Super is the most comfortable helmet I've ever worn. It was so comfortable, I bought a second one to replace the first one I crashed. If I crashed this one tomorrow, I wouldn't even flinch before I laid down the scratch for a 2r.

If the Bell shape fits your noggin, it's worth a look. The original Super can be found on sale for a song these days now that the 2r and MIPS are available.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

The vast majority of helmets are simple EPS, who's protection will not vary dramatically from helmet to helmet, aside from coverage, i.e. how far down the back, front and side of the head the helmet goes. The differences would be ventilation, and some modest changes in protection from the outer shell. Most EPS helmets will handle large impacts the same as any other, and generally not compress for small impacts.

If this concerns you, check out two newer technologies:

MIPS - for multi-directional impacts, reduces torsional affects on the brain during crashes
Smith Koroyd, intended to absorb more energy, including compression for smaller impacts, reducing risk of minor concussion in those more modest crashes. Downside is that koroyd helmets are a little hotter. 
Smith now makes a Forefront Koroyd helmet with MIPS, so you can have both in one, although that's a very pricey helmet right now.


----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

ARandomBiker said:


> Helmets are almost one of those things that is so subjective that recommending one is a bad idea.
> That said, I personally think that my Bell Super is the most comfortable helmet I've ever worn. It was so comfortable, I bought a second one to replace the first one I crashed. If I crashed this one tomorrow, I wouldn't even flinch before I laid down the scratch for a 2r.
> 
> If the Bell shape fits your noggin, it's worth a look. The original Super can be found on sale for a song these days now that the 2r and MIPS are available.


This.

I bought the Super 2R and it fits amazingly. Plus the removable chin bar is the business. As ARandomBike mentions, it fits some people better than others so try it on if you can. I think people with wider head shapes tend to struggle, especially with the MIPS.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

demorules said:


> This.
> 
> I bought the Super 2R and it fits amazingly. Plus the removable chin bar is the business. As ARandomBike mentions, it fits some people better than others so try it on if you can. I think people with wider head shapes tend to struggle, especially with the MIPS.


x3.

I have the flat black and grey 2R, as does my daughter. Best helmet (by far) that I have ever owned over 25 years of serious biking.

But...it fits me well so, just as others have said, depending on fit, it may or may not be for you.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

demorules said:


> This.
> 
> I bought the Super 2R and it fits amazingly. Plus the removable chin bar is the business. As ARandomBike mentions, it fits some people better than others so try it on if you can. I think people with wider head shapes tend to struggle, especially with the MIPS.


You do realize the chin bar doesn't pass any chin bar tests?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> You do realize the chin bar doesn't pass any chin bar tests?


I know this wasn't directed to me but yes - I realize this. I have a full face for shuttling and park days. But for the super gnar non-shuttle stuff for which I ride my Range, the chin bar is perfect. Beefy enough to save my teeth on "Toothless" and other similar trails, but light enough to not notice strapped on my pack on the way up.

Used in open face mode, the helmet is flat out sick. The chin bar is an incredible bonus as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

TwoTone said:


> You do realize the chin bar doesn't pass any chin bar tests?


It doesn't have to. I don't think Bell ever had that in mind. 
You know....not everyone is relying on a removable chinbar vs. a tree at world cup DH speeds. That's what fixed-chin FF helmets are for.

I personally have hit my face on the ground *just* hard enough to chip a tooth and get a pretty good gash across my cheek. Are you implying that the 2r chinbar would have not all but prevented that damage?

I'm about 99.99% sure I would have walked away with a scratched up chinbar and maybe a mildly sore jaw.

Even like 6 months after the 2r's release I'm still in awe of people that keep ragging on the chinbar not being certified.


----------



## evilbeat (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the info everyone, I think a lot of you are right and I will have to go and put my head in a bunch and see what I think!


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

evilbeat said:


> ...I will have to go and put my head in a bunch and see what I think!


Without a doubt, the best way. There's a lot of good helmets out there, find what fits your head and rock it.

I personally like the "Enduro" style, because the more inclusive cradle retention systems seems to me to distribute the weight of the helmet and also keep it more stable, and the visors are usually bigger/better. I have a pretty nice Kali XC-style helmet and it feels 'perched on top' of my head, comparatively.

Having more physical protection is icing on the cake. I'll be honest, there's a small 'vanity' component to it. I like the way they look.

Go for fit above all else.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

ARandomBiker said:


> It doesn't have to. I don't think Bell ever had that in mind.
> You know....not everyone is relying on a removable chinbar vs. a tree at world cup DH speeds. That's what fixed-chin FF helmets are for.
> 
> I personally have hit my face on the ground *just* hard enough to chip a tooth and get a pretty good gash across my cheek. Are you implying that the 2r chinbar would have not all but prevented that damage?
> ...


Not ragging, just pointing it out in case you thought it was. Would have worked or not, who knows since all we know is it's a chinbar you attach to helmet, no measure of what it will or won't take.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> Not ragging, just pointing it out in case you thought it was. Would have worked or not, who knows since all we know is it's a chinbar you attach to helmet, no measure of what it will or won't take.


Truly bizarre.

My daughter has $15k worth of metal in her mouth. I could not give a fat fukk if the chin bar does not pass the ASTM DH test. I would never forgive myself if she smashed her teeth wearing an open face helmet. And I am not going to make her wear an ASTM passable full face helmet when we are not shuttling or at the park.

The same goes for me. If I smashed my teeth wearing an open face helmet on High Society or something similar, I would have nobody to blame but myself.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Fair enough.

I will say that there are quite a few stories on the interwebz of crash-tested Super 2r's, of course there examples of guys still losing teeth, and smashing faces, but I've seen a few pics of broken chinbars held next to smiling, damage free mugs, too.

It's all about personal risk acceptance.

FWIW PinkBike (for better or worse) did convince Bell to document *some* forms of impact testing on the Super 2r, and posted the evidence. Some of it shows some great protection, some can look like a pretty flexy chinbar that might not fully insulate from forces. There was some speculation (i suspect by the DH/Fixed-chin advocates) that the bar might break in inflict MORE damage to the wearer, but I don't buy it.

All in all, I'd take that removable chinbar covering my grille over nothing.

Here's the vid, for anyone who missed it:





The only reason I don't own a 2r is because I bought my second Super before the 2r was available. My wife seems to think that the best way to keep my face safe is to ride flat trails, rather than buy a 2r in case I crash on steep ones.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Truly bizarre.
> 
> My daughter has $15k worth of metal in her mouth. I could not give a fat fukk if the chin bar does not pass the ASTM DH test. I would never forgive myself if she smashed her teeth wearing an open face helmet. And I am not going to make her wear an ASTM passable full face helmet when we are not shuttling or at the park.
> 
> The same goes for me. If I smashed my teeth wearing an open face helmet on High Society or something similar, I would have nobody to blame but myself.


Why is it bizarre? I wear a MET for that exact reason, it is ASTM and as well ventilated if not better than the Super.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

ARandomBiker said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I will say that there are quite a few stories on the interwebz of crash-tested Super 2r's, of course there examples of guys still losing teeth, and smashing faces, but I've seen a few pics of broken chinbars held next to smiling, damage free mugs, too.
> 
> ...


I think the break off and doing more damage comes from the Giro switchblade and 1gt gen Parachute days. I agree it's all in what you're comfortable with. That was the only reason I pointed it out. I've seen a bunch of posts saying it is etc...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> Why is it bizarre? I wear a MET for that exact reason, it is ASTM and as well ventilated if not better than the Super.


I assume you are suggesting that the Parachute is better ventilated than the Super 2R _*with the chin bar on*_. Assuming this to be the case, what is the source for this statement? Have you personally worn the Super 2R and given the two helmets a fair comparison?

More importantly, I assume you are not suggesting that the Parachute is better ventilated than the Super 2R, _*without*_ _*the chin bar installed*_. So...what about the hordes of people, me included, who use the Super 2R _*without the chin bar installed*_, on:

1. flats and climbs, and then install the chin bar for the downs? In my neck of the woods, a lot of the ride profiles are up, up, up, then down, down down, which is ideal for the Super 2R; and

2. less aggressive cross country rides, where the chin bar is left at home?

Where I ride (Canadian Rockies), virtually NOBODY wears a full face helmet (including a Parachute) for climbing or less aggressive riding, for obvious cost-benefit reasons (ventilation and peripheral vision among them). I could be wrong but I don't think I have ever seen a Parachute on the trail, nor have I seen any in any LBS. The only place I know that stocks them is MEC (similar to REI). My sense is that while the Super 2R is one of the most sought after helmets in my area, the Parachute is, at best, a fringe player.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I assume you are suggesting that the Parachute is better ventilated than the Super 2R _*with the chin bar on*_. Assuming this to be the case, what is the source for this statement? Have you personally worn the Super 2R and given the two helmets a fair comparison?
> 
> More importantly, I assume you are not suggesting that the Parachute is better ventilated than the Super 2R, _*without*_ _*the chin bar installed*_. So...what about the hordes of people, me included, who use the Super 2R _*without the chin bar installed*_, on:
> 
> ...


So wait, you first response talks about wearing a FF helmet because of the 15K of metal in your daughters mouth and then this response talks about comparing the MET to the Super open face, how bizarre.

No I haven't worn the Bell super with the chin bar, but I have read the comparisons from people that have worn both. I can compare my MET to a standard 1/2 dome, and the difference is there but negligible.

You do what you want as I said to the person I originally responding to, I was making sure he understood it wasn't certified. Good luck with the thought you can't face plant unless you're shuttling or at a park.


----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> You do realize the chin bar doesn't pass any chin bar tests?


It's a compromise.

I want the protection a full face helmet provides on the gnarly stuff, but I don't want the hassle of having to ride to the top of the trails with a full face helmet on.

The Bell offers an intermediate step which granted, may not have the structural integrity of a solid full face construct, but I dare say it does give way more protection that an open face lid.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> So wait, you first response talks about wearing a FF helmet because of the 15K of metal in your daughters mouth and then this response talks about comparing the MET to the Super open face, how bizarre.
> 
> No I haven't worn the Bell super with the chin bar, but I have read the comparisons from people that have worn both. I can compare my MET to a standard 1/2 dome, and the difference is there but negligible.
> 
> You do what you want as I said to the person I originally responding to, I was making sure he understood it wasn't certified. Good luck with the thought you can't face plant unless you're shuttling or at a park.


I don't think you understand.

I, along my daughter, wear full face helmets (not the Super 2R) while shuttling and at the park. We also wear the Super 2R with the chin bar installed, for any sustained downs when we are trail riding, particularly gnarly stuff. We wear the Super 2R, without the chin bar installed, while climbing, riding the flats and on anything relatively tame when we are trail riding.

I am satisfied that this represents a decent cost-benefit balance, that takes reasonable account of the associated risks. If **** happens, I won't be blaming myself.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I highly recommend...as long as it fits your head properly.


Maybe the most important statement here...and eventually you'll also see "How much is your head/neck worth" but that's one you see when people want to but a Wal-Mart helmet and not a POC.

Most people will recommend the helmet they have if they like it as that is human nature. After crashing hard and fracturing my C-1 & C-2 last year, I looked for a helmet with more coverage...kind of the "enduro" helmet as I definitely did not want or need a full face helmet. So the Bell 2R, Troy Lee A1, Smith Forefront and POC models, preferably with the MIPS system, would all be great choices. If you decide to go PC, Bike Bling BikeBling.com - 1-800-BIKEPRO is Bike Bling has all POC for 20% off thru Monday. If you are out of state, you get free shipping and no tax on top of that.


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

Just picked up a Kali Chakra Plus Shred. Fits great. Pretty basic, nice design, good adjustment system, has bug netting in the front vents. Had been wearing a Bell from about 20 years ago.

Side note: Note sure if this is true or not, but I recall having heard that if you hit your head going 30 mph+, you're in real trouble. That was in regards to skiing and hitting a tree, even with a helmet on. Not trying to spread bad info, just a thought when it comes to helmets.


----------

